# Reality of tipping



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

We are living in 2019. Most passengers are millennials. They don’t think that tipping is necessary. It is a different way of thinking nowadays. It is no coincidence that I always receive tips from people in their 50s or over. Older generation value tipping more than today’s generation. It is what it is.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

But you'll see those millennials tipping their servers so I doubt that's the underlying issue.


----------



## Jessku (Apr 27, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> But you'll see those millennials tipping their servers so I doubt that's the underlying issue.


Agreed. My perception is that millennials usually tip servers above average. How can we change their view on tipping for a ride?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Philly215 said:


> We are living in 2019. Most passengers are millennials. They don't think that tipping is necessary. It is a different way of thinking nowadays. It is no coincidence that I always receive tips from people in their 50s or over. Older generation value tipping more than today's generation. It is what it is.


TIME TO TEACH THEM BETTER !

Let them Reap Consequences of their Actions.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Did something happen with the rates about 3 days ago I haven't been getting tips now for about 3 days except for a few here and there


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber ne


tmart said:


> Did something happen with the rates about 3 days ago I haven't been getting tips now for about 3 days except for a few here and there


UBER Needs them for pre I.P.O. BRIBES.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessku said:


> Agreed. My perception is that millennials usually tip servers above average. How can we change their view on tipping for a ride?


Some drivers use signs posted in their cars to educate riders.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Philly215 said:


> We are living in 2019. Most passengers are millennials. They don't think that tipping is necessary. It is a different way of thinking nowadays. It is no coincidence that I always receive tips from people in their 50s or over. Older generation value tipping more than today's generation. It is what it is.


They are not tipping because they are living on the pocket money their mom and dad give them. The ones whose parents are divorced are lucky, they usually get their pocket money from both parties separately and in higher amount due to their parents guilt that they ruined their kids lives.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Some drivers use signs posted in their cars to educate riders.


Some of my passengers have recounted to me their experiences in an Uber with signs "informing" them on the customs of tipping. It generally does not go over too well with the rider. Even worse are the oral lectures given by their drivers about how one should always tip. From what my passengers tell me, these strategies do not increase the likelihood of getting a tip...and in some cases, actually cause a passenger who is normally the tipping kind to reconsider their behavior in that instance.

The best I can come up with is this: You cannot persuade a passenger to tip. If it's in their nature, and you give them decent service, they will. If it's not in their nature, there's no additional measure you can take (signs, lectures, "going the extra mile", etc.) which will move them in that direction. Some passengers will even one-star you for laying on a guilt trip.

There's no way to predict or mitigate a passenger's tipping habits. I've had multiple short rides with obnoxious paxholes who each ended up tipping me over $20 in cash. I've also had very long rides with friendly passengers, where I went all-out to help them with groceries, luggage, etc...only to be given a half-hearted "thank you" at the end of the ride. It follows no logical pattern whatsoever.

I've stopped trying to kid myself that passengers can be manipulated into tipping.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jessku said:


> Agreed. My perception is that millennials usually tip servers above average. How can we change their view on tipping for a ride?


Convince Uber to encourage tipping on their website when people sign up.

When I was at a nudie bar, mgt put up signs encouraging folks to tip their dancers and cocktail waitresses.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Never saw that at the nudie bar I frequent but it's on a downhill slide. 

Black tape to hold up stair rails and cover the worn out table edges, poorly patched stage floor, uncomfy chairs, great girls though.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I point out that their low rating is due to poor tipping behavior. Self interest sometimes motivates them to tip. Sometimes they 1* for conversation! Paxholes


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------

